# "Live" from the Forbidden City - Turandot - Signore Ascolta



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I hope you like my "Signore Ascolta" from "Turandot" by Puccini.

In September 1998 the opera was performed for eight nights at the Forbidden City in Beijin, China, complete with opulent sets and soldiers from the People's Liberation Army as extras.

I had fun "performing at" the Forbidden City too. LOL


----------

